# Taking nude photos of spouse



## marriedguy

Is this weird? Normal? I want to take pictures of my wife..naked, even some closeups, record her giving me a bj..just for myself to enjoy. 

Does anyone else do this?

I have a high sex drive and sometimes find myself looking at porn like it's a drug.. Then it goes away for a while, but I'm still horny as ****.
I sometimes masturbate to pictures of my wife, but, she ain't naked in any of them..she's insecure about her body, but I also make it very clear how
I am attracted to her, especially dat bootay! 

Good idea? Bad idea?
Whatever idea?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## x2startermom

If it works for you two it's fine. I know I want to do it for my hubby. He likes it that I send him things like that. I see it as a way to show love. 
Just talk to her about it and let your feelings be clear. Make sure you don't belittle her emotions.


----------



## Writer

It is a good idea for a high drive person. 

A couple years ago, I did this for my husband, allowing him to video tap me on our digital camera. He still looks at porn, but he will look at my pictures and movies more. Knowing that he does that to me makes me feel desirable, and I did it for him to show him that I desire him too.

Talk to her about it, and see how she feels about it.


----------



## mel123

I would like too. But there is no way my wife would ever agree to it......She would be afraid the kids or someone else might eventually see them

A co-worker lost his cell and his wife had sent him a topless picture on it. Well you guessed it, another co-worker found the phone and didn't know who it belonged to. So the co-worker who found the phone started looking in the phone to find the owner, and found the nude pics. No one was mad or offended , maybe a little embarrassed, but it turned out to be a good laugh.


----------



## Maricha75

I have body image issues. Still can't believe my husband is attracted to me lol. But I have sent him pics and he has taken pics of me. Also, he recorded me giving him a BJ once. I did it for him. He doesn't watch porn, and not sure if he has even viewed the video since recording it, tbh. But he has the pics on his phone. I don't worry about anyone seeing them tho.


----------



## threedinmt

do u have any u like to share?


----------



## Maricha75

threedinmt said:


> do u have any u like to share?


If you are asking members on a MARRIAGE forum to share naked pics of themselves with you...perhaps you should find a different forum. That is not what this board is about.


----------



## dblkman

threedinmt said:


> do u have any u like to share?


REALLY DUDE?!?! kinda crossing the line aren't you.....


----------



## romantic_guy

I have been taking nude pics of my wife for 40 years. It started with an instant camera (remember those?), then I started developing my own slides, now of course digital. We have been making sex vids since the middle 90s. We both love looking at them (she has some of me too) and we will often have sex while watching the vids. I don't think it is strange at all to masturbate to pics or vids of my hot wife. BTW they are on a password protected external hard drive.


----------



## kl84

I took some nude pics of myself for my husband a few years ago....and until I saw this thread, I TOTALLY forgot I also let him record us on New Years last year LOL. We were slammed.... now I wanna see the video, I haven't seen it since we recorded it.

Nothing weird about it at all. Just ask her. The worst she could say is no. My husband had always asked if we could record ourselves but I was too uncomfortable. Then I just went for it. I wouldn't do it now because I am a pregnant mammoth but when I lose the baby weight, oh yes, we will be recording. We always used to joke and say we were going to make a flick to some Wu-tang music hahahaha. Maybe we'll go for it next year lol. Funny stuff

Just make sure you can explain to your wife that you will secure whatever format you use. My husband has his in a hidden folder in his laptop so if anyone ever happens to use his computer they won't just see it like "heeeyyyyyy!!!!". I also fully trust that my husband would never, EVER, share it with anyone.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

My wife texts me topless shots on occasion.


----------



## marriedguy

Talked to wife..she flat out said no even kinda slammed it in my face..no chance in hell Im gettin pictures or videos of her..

Its the person I married..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oldgeezer

Well, I once got a great shot of my wife topless, not long after baby number one was born, boy, is it a hot one. And, when she got her hands on it, she hid it or destroyed it. Said she still has it, but no way no how is she gonna let me have it. 

That was, after all, twenty some years ago, and she wishes to heaven she had that figure now, and frankly, I'd love to have it now, too, since she's far away. But no, not a chance she'd ever let me have it again. 

What am I gonna do, lust after her? 

Go figure. If she won't, she won't, and if it makes her uncomfortable, demanding or pleading is only going to make you seem like you're bullying her in an intimate setting.


----------



## Henry

Amazes me how uptite some women are about naked photos and sex. 
I surf the web every nite for naked pics and there are gazilloions of women that are NOT hung up on this .


----------



## kl84

marriedguy said:


> Talked to wife..she flat out said no even kinda slammed it in my face..no chance in hell Im gettin pictures or videos of her..
> 
> Its the person I married..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did she give a reason? Is it because of privacy issues? Insecurities? Or just "too far out there" for her? That sucks! Sorry? 

When my husband first asked I said not only no but HELL no. It was too new for me. I had never seen a naked photo of myself and was worried of what I would think.....of myself LOL. Then I worried if people would ever see them..... after trying other new things with our sex life first, I got more comfortable with the idea and now i'm all for it.


----------



## marriedguy

kl84 said:


> Did she give a reason? Is it because of privacy issues? Insecurities? Or just "too far out there" for her? That sucks! Sorry?
> 
> When my husband first asked I said not only no but HELL no. It was too new for me. I had never seen a naked photo of myself and was worried of what I would think.....of myself LOL. Then I worried if people would ever see them..... after trying other new things with our sex life first, I got more comfortable with the idea and now i'm all for it.


Pretty much for the reasons you stated, mostly privacy but I know its insecurity as well..
She also thinks Im a nut cuz i wanna have anal sex, or her to swallow, asks me "how that is even sexual"

Yet she loves missionary style .doggy style sometimes...also says she likes giving bjs yet she never offers them, I must always ask or hint when I want one..

We have a long way to go before we will be sexually compatable..nude pictures are further away than I thought..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kl84

marriedguy said:


> Pretty much for the reasons you stated, mostly privacy but I know its insecurity as well..
> She also thinks Im a nut cuz i wanna have anal sex, or her to swallow, asks me "how that is even sexual"
> 
> Yet she loves missionary style .doggy style sometimes...also says she likes giving bjs yet she never offers them, I must always ask or hint when I want one..
> 
> We have a long way to go before we will be sexually compatable..nude pictures are further away than I thought..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I won't do anal, either.....or swallow..... just haven't gotten there yet. I will try anything that I feel doesn't cause some sort of bodily injury, doesn't cause me to vomit....or poop....or FEEL like i'm pooping.....doesn't involve a third party.....etc. Everyone has their own boundaries. Just because I won't do anal *now* doesn't mean I won't get obliterated at some point in the future and decide, what the heck..... your wife may come around but I wouldn't push the issue. If she's not comfortable there's pretty much no way around it.... has she declined photos of her in sexy lingerie?


----------



## marriedguy

She did sexy near nude photos of herself before we married..we had a 1 year long distance relationship and after I asked she would email me sexy pictures of herself only wearing underwear..but no complete nude photos..
Now I just want them on my phone but she says she thinks I'm gonna lose my phone-I have never lost a phone in my entire life

Yeah I know not all women like to swallow or try anal..whatever, it is what it is..I didn't marry someone who liked it so how should I expect them to change right? I think it's somethin some women love but most women hate..my wife is probably normal and I'm the weird one cuz I've got an endless amount of sex fantasies, most of which I cant do with my wife because of her lack of interest..

Enough whining..
Just thought it would be cool to have some naked pictures of my wife to masterbate to since I masterbate at least twice a week due to my high sex drive and her low sex drive..told her this but it doesnt make a difference to her..oh well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30

I would love for my Husband to want naked pics of me. He says they make him miss me more so he doesn't want them or want to talk about sex. I'm insecure about my body too, but for my husband I would take naked pics of myself if he asked me too. I think I would be totoally flattered if he asked, but thats me.

I'm a high drive person too.....I wish my husband would let me take pics of himself so I can have them to look at when ever I want


----------



## dubbizle

This is why I say when you are still dating and the sexual part has started then bring up all the things you want to do and if they say they are up for it go for it then ,so you know where the person stands and you both can chose if you want to stay with each other or find somebody that meets your needs more.

I think now people are worried about pictures being posted and what happens if you break up,because people do post pictures of their Exs as revenge so I think it brings a lot more worry to people.


----------



## cashybum

I have let my husband take a video and pictures before but they've been deleted.. Now if my husband asked I would say HELL NO because I was in the room when a friend of his started txting him naked pictures of his wife, and their other friend's wives. Apparently they all shared their wives naked photos with each other. I saw a photo of my friend with a dildo up her ass and basically fisting her self! She doesn't know I've seen them or than her husband shared them but now I just don't trust that situation at all. Dumb men!


----------



## kl84

cashybum said:


> I have let my husband take a video and pictures before but they've been deleted.. Now if my husband asked I would say HELL NO because I was in the room when a friend of his started txting him naked pictures of his wife, and their other friend's wives. Apparently they all shared their wives naked photos with each other. I saw a photo of my friend with a dildo up her ass and basically fisting her self! She doesn't know I've seen them or than her husband shared them but now I just don't trust that situation at all. Dumb men!


WOW....just......wow. I sure hope my husband is never dumb enough to share nude photos of me with his buddies. Omg I can't even tell you what i'd do on here because it's probably borderline illegal LOL. That, to me, is just totally disrespectful....

I understand not wanting them on a cell phone. I don't mind taking nude pics, but definitely don't want them on a cell phone. No, my husband has never lost his phone, but there's a first time for everything. No one ever *intentionally* loses their phone, it just sort of happens. My phone has been stolen before. To me, that's just too risky. If someone were to get a hold of those pics good lord they could be allover the internet in a matter of days, honestly. I do need privacy. If I felt for one second my husband couldn't respect my privacy or was in any way careless about it, I would never have done it. I had total trust that nothing would happen to the "evidence". Once that security has been breached, you can't take it back.....it's done. Some people might not worry too much about that but I definitely would be mortified if my nude pics or sex videos got into the wrong hands. I'm not Kim or Paris where I could make millions off of it LOL. So that's totally understandable......


----------



## marriedguy

Maybe I will get a cheap digital camera for all our sexting needs then..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbc

i have taken nude photos of my wife , and she seems to love to pose for me. most of our photos have been taken when we are at a hotel, vacation condo, cabin, ect....
we have made a few videos. i have taken a lot of photos of her. she loves to pose for me, standing, laying on a bed, playing with herself , in the shower, in a hot tub, on a pool table. she makes it easy for me, i love it.
i would take her any day over porn. :smthumbup:


----------



## TopazGal

It has taken me 15 years to get to this point.....but EVEN tho I am still NOT secure in the way that I look and cannot believe HE finds me attractive......I now would do it for him NO matter what....I send him pics, he takes pics, videos, whatever he wants.!!!! And he watches porn too....I dont care.....I would rather have him doing that than doing the deed ...... lol.....


----------



## COguy

romantic_guy said:


> I have been taking nude pics of my wife for 40 years. It started with an instant camera (remember those?), then I started developing my own slides, now of course digital. We have been making sex vids since the middle 90s. We both love looking at them (she has some of me too) and we will often have sex while watching the vids. I don't think it is strange at all to masturbate to pics or vids of my hot wife. BTW they are on a password protected external hard drive.


You should make one of those weird perpetual videos of you having sex to a video of you having sex to a video of you having sex.


----------



## romantic_guy

dbc said:


> i have taken nude photos of my wife , and she seems to love to pose for me. most of our photos have been taken when we are at a hotel, vacation condo, cabin, ect....
> we have made a few videos. i have taken a lot of photos of her. she loves to pose for me, standing, laying on a bed, playing with herself , in the shower, in a hot tub, on a pool table. she makes it easy for me, i love it.
> i would take her any day over porn. :smthumbup:


Same here...talking about my wife of course. Regarding pics on phones, there is an app called "big clock" that password protects pics. Even if you take the SD card out, you still can't see the pics.


----------



## jealoushubby

One time when I was gone for work my wife sent me a text telling me to get back to the hotel room. She then sent me a video of herself using her toy and talking dirty. It was so unexpected and so hot. I text her telling her what to do next and she would do it and send me the video. I saved them and still watch them. I think its hotter than any porn I can look at. Any woman who complains about her man watching porn should do this for them and I promise they will spend less time on the internet.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jealoushubby

I would never do this but I am just curious, is there any women out there that would kind of find it a turn on if their hubby showed a friend her nude and/or explicit pics? I doubt there are many but I gotta ask
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CondorTX19

My wife has sent me some topless shots while she was out walking, (we reside in the country so there is a secluded place along her route that allowed her to do this) I was at work at the time and it drove me crazy. I could not wait untill I got home so I could see the real things. The only issue was she said it was just a preview for the weekend and I would have to wait. I got a little frustrated by this. However she still allowed me to take a few other shots of her and they are great to look at. Plus the thought of her getting caught doing this was also a huge turn on too. She did say she better not find out that I had shared them with anyone else.


----------



## wiigirl

marriedguy said:


> Maybe I will get a cheap digital camera for all our sexting needs then..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol...thats what ipods are for... 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## underwater2010

marriedguy said:


> Is this weird? Normal? I wanna take pictures of my wife..naked, even some closeups, record her giving me a bj..just for myself to enjoy
> 
> Does anyone else do this?
> 
> I have a high sex drive and sometimes find myself looking at porn like it's a drug..then it goes away for a while but I'm still horny as ****..
> I sometimes masterbait to pictures of my wife, but,she aint naked in any of them..she's insecure about her body but I also make it very clear how
> attracted I am to her, especially dat bootay!
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea?
> Whatever idea?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here is the problem with nude pics being taken of me, even if they are for my husband's personal use. There have been many lawsuits where a woman/man lets their partner take nude pics and then the relationship desolves. The nude partner ends up with their picture all over the internet. While they do tend to win monetary cases, the pictures are forever out there. I do not want that to happen to me.


----------



## underwater2010

Or good forbid he share them with his friends.


----------



## nandosbella

My hubs has pics and videos of me/us on his phone.... Id say we record/snap pics relatively ofter.... I dont really mind. Whatever floats his boat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jealoushubby

nandosbella said:


> My hubs has pics and videos of me/us on his phone.... Id say we record/snap pics relatively ofter.... I dont really mind. Whatever floats his boat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But would u mind if he showed anyone else??


----------



## leonleon

marriedguy said:


> Is this weird? Normal? I wanna take pictures of my wife..naked, even some closeups, record her giving me a bj..just for myself to enjoy
> 
> Does anyone else do this?
> 
> I have a high sex drive and sometimes find myself looking at porn like it's a drug..then it goes away for a while but I'm still horny as ****..
> I sometimes masterbait to pictures of my wife, but,she aint naked in any of them..she's insecure about her body but I also make it very clear how
> attracted I am to her, especially dat bootay!
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea?
> Whatever idea?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who can say that someone did not already took nude photo of her befor you meet her?

I had the un pleasant surprise of that kind, whith some note on the back of the photo:" you are simply the best" with her naked on a bed .

Always better to marry a virgin, you avoid this kind of stuff!


----------



## Maricha75

jealoushubby said:


> I would never do this but I am just curious, is there any women out there that would kind of find it a turn on if their hubby showed a friend her nude and/or explicit pics? I doubt there are many but I gotta ask
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


NO way in hell would I allow that. If he did, I'd kill him. Any pics/vids I do are for him to view, and ONLY him. I know he wouldn't want me sharing any of the pics/vids of him either. It is disrespectful, IMO. It would most definitely NOT be a turn on... It would turn me OFF, indefinitely.


----------



## Maricha75

leonleon said:


> Who can say that someone did not already took nude photo of her befor you meet her?
> 
> I had the un pleasant surprise of that kind, whith some note on the back of the photo:" you are simply the best" with her naked on a bed .
> 
> *Always better to marry a virgin, you avoid this kind of stuff!*


Not necessarily. There may be virgins who would pose for nude photos but not do the deed. Unlikely, sure... but not impossible.


----------



## committed_guy

Personally, I think it's a great idea. In general, my wife is the shy type but a long time ago if I catch her in the right mood her attitude on camera would put any playboy model to shame. She hasn't done that in a long while but I still have pics from way back when she did want to do that and I love looking at them. I wish she would be interested in doing that more.

Please, PLEASE, PLEASE!!! use encryption for your home pics. Consider if someone broke into your home and stole your computer or camera. Your pictures to bless your marriage would probably end up on some internet web site. 

Easiest encryption to use is: TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software for Windows 7/Vista/XP, Mac OS X and Linux

Follow the directions and enjoy the show from your spouse safely.


----------



## mahike

We take photos of each other. Look at them on the cam and then delete. It is a lot of fun and we do it after a few drinks


----------



## SimplyAmorous

marriedguy said:


> Is this weird? Normal? I wanna take pictures of my wife..naked, even some closeups, record her giving me a bj..just for myself to enjoy
> 
> Does anyone else do this?


 We've video taped ourselves on vacation...a # of times, destinations... it was funny... this one room -we had mirror ceilings, so I thought I'd aim the video at the ceiling...here the ceiling was square mirrored tiles, so when we played this back....we looked like octopus's going at it. We :rofl:, then deleted... that didn't work so well. We've taped ourselves in a bubbled hot tub - music in the background....in a







shaped swimming pool..... we've taken erotic shots of each other/ together.... keeping all of this in a secret place - under lock & key. I want these memories of intimacy & passion to look back upon. 

I only wish I had the uninhibited freedom to be more sexually open like this -in our past...he's tried on occasion to take nude shots of me, wrapping me in "caution tape" once, that was kinda fun, I was so bashful back then- about nakedness. Bummer, since the bod looked better before kids, especially that stomach. 

If we could re-live ... we'd have a pile of erotic vidoes & our own Erotic photo album throughout the years. We started a little late in life ~ it's upped us feeling "young" - boosted the excitement with a little new novelty - anyway. 

There is nothing wrong with you Married Guy...a wife should be estacitic, even encourged -that her husband wants videos/erotic photos of HER...it shows you admire & adore her body...your want of this speaks of your desire for her...unless you are just a sick dirty scoundrel who wants to see nothing but close ups (??)... She may be like me someday, looking back...thinking... what was wrong with me :slap: ~ I should have been all over that. 

Not that this helps...for the here & now. 

Have you ever thought about a " *boudoir style*" photo shoot ?? ... if/when she sees how beauitful these poses can be ... maybe it will loosen her up sexually... just a little. Here are some examples.. if she is against this infront of a photographer... maybe she'll allow you to take the shots....it could get her foot in the door leading to a little more erotic poses as you go... just a thought. 

Many fine examples here >>

 Glamour-Boudoir Photography & Boudoir Photo Shoots


----------



## I Notice The Details

When I got married and moved into our first house together, my bride inquired about some locked tool boxes I had in the garage. I honestly told her that they contained some old Playboy magazines and books from my teenage years, and that they were “a part of me” and my history growing up. I justified them by mentioning that someday….they might be worth a lot of money. 

She surprised me by saying: “Why do you need those old magazines now that you have me?” I was stunned by the question and said: “If I had erotic pictures of you, I wouldn’t have ANY reason to keep these old magazines…I could throw them away now.” I am so glad we started our marriage out like this, because since then, my wife has become the sexiest and most provocative model for me to focus my cameras on! 

We made a deal that she would try on and model anything that I purchased for her. This allowed me to buy her gorgeous lingerie, bras, skirts and shoes that I really wanted to see her in. I purchased many items on line and returned whatever we didn’t like (like Zappos.com and BareNecessities.com) They have free shipping and easy returns.

I promised her that if she didn’t like any picture or pose, she could immediately delete them right after we took them. We also promised to keep them hidden with a secure password. I gave her my word never to share them with anyone..and I never will. 

Since then, I have taken hundreds of very tasteful digital pictures of my Princess. Our favorite settings are when we go on vacation to very expensive hotels. Before we even unpack, she pulls out lots of lingerie and high heels and we take pictures in the room….the balcony…the tub…the bed….the beach….and yes, she brings her “special panties” to wear in the pictures as well (from my first post)

As a result, we have never had ANY porn magazines or sex videos in our home in 15 years…so when I am craving something erotic to feast my eyes on, I grab some of these pictures of my wife. She LOVES that I do this, encourages it, and feels very appreciative that I am still fascinated and turned on by her body. She has never felt like she had to compete with a model in a magazine….and this has given her great confidence.

I would highly recommend taking erotic pictures to any couple who struggles with pornography issues. Just focus on each other’s body and trust each other…it works in the long run! 

Sorry for another long post…

I Notice The Details


----------



## moxy

leonleon said:


> Always better to marry a virgin, you avoid this kind of stuff!


I'm sorry to be so blunt, but...this statement is simply absurd. Not all people who have had sex have nude pictures of themselves circulating and not all virgins can claim that they've never posed for nude photos!

OP, if you take pics or videos of your wife (with her permission, of course), take care to store them in a password-protected folder so that no one violates her privacy by way of your inaction. You'd be surprised how many people are nosy and snoop through stuff that is obviously private and you never know who you can or can't trust because anyone could, potentially misuse your trust.


----------



## Rags

We've taken temporary pictures of eachother (and us together), for our enjoyment at the time.

I like the idea of having some classy proper shots done, that I can keep. We've discussed it .... but no more than that for now.

(My wife did send me a set of explicit pictures to enjoy while I was away on business ... did a careful wipe of them afterwards!)

I think it's a great idea - so long as you're careful.

And honestly, while the risk of them getting out onto the internet is real, there's so much out there that's highly explicit and freely available, it's not highly likely that anyone would bother to upload our shots - and if they did, they'd be lost amongst the sea of stuff people would probably find more exciting to look at.


----------



## RandomDude

My wife and I had an erotic photo shoot done years ago, was rather hot, she was all nude and posing in front of me and the camera man. We did a few very erotic couple poses, I almost lost my cool and almost turned it into a porn shoot because she was turning me on so much (rather exhibitionist what we did too)!!! Surfice to say... banged her like crazy when it was over, didn't even wait until we got home.


----------



## AllinOne

Well, there are many views on this subject and I'm glad I found this thread because I have a confession to make and I've got to tell someone.
I too have taken intimate pictures of my wife. Well, first it was a few pictures, but videos were better and easier to take.
However, she doesn't know I did it.
Okay, it's out there and it's too late to ask everyone not to judge, but let me just say that they are for my own use, and they are protected under 4 levels of passwords.
It all started when I wanted to go undercover and fool around with her down there. She always wants the lights off when we make love and one day I said that it was dark down there so could I take a flashlight? She joked, "whatever works for you". 
The first thing that occurred to me was my iPhone and it obviously took a split second for me to suddenly realize the potential.
Now I've got at least a dozen 2-3 minute videos of her private parts and my excitement at viewing them is matched only by my feeling that I've deceived her. 
Have I? Can I ever enjoy them in peace? Should I be allowed to?


----------



## bh76

This is something that is interesting to me as well. my wife wouldn't ever allow me to take a photo of her like this. i snuck a photo of her once from my phone and she got angry and made me delete it in front of her.


----------



## AllinOne

Back in the day, with my ex, I took some Polaroids of her (yes, I'm that old), with her full consent and cooperation. But they didn't do anything for me and when she asked me throw them out, I destroyed them. 
Then years later we did some more. When we separated, she asked what I had done with them. So I dug them out and destroyed them then and there in front of her. 
So I'm a pretty honest guy, really. But when it comes to my wife and her immeasurable hotness, forgive me, but I'm weak. 
I had to do it and I look at the vids long and lustfully every chance I get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aribabe

My husband literally has thousands of nude and risque' pictures of me that we've taken over the years. I love posing for him and he thinks the pics are sexy. He actually has a couple of books from shutterfly that are filled with only nude pics of me. It's very erotic to look through the book together every now and then. Sometimes we block my face and post a few pics on line in "support groups" lol for that sort of things. He loves reading all the comments that we get back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homebuilder

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HuggyBear

I've asked my wife many times about this, she's always just said "NO!"

A while back, we were with company having some wine, and the topic (embarrasingly) came up in discussion... The "whys," "hows," and all that came into conversation.

Later, after everyone left, my wife said "there's something on your phone to look at..."

She took about 40 pics over the night, when I went to the bathroom, to check the kids outside, whatever.

They were all of her friend, which was even more embarrassing. She's done it on occasion since then, and as a gag, her friend sometimes naked skypes me when she knows my wife is home.

They think it's hilarious.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

You were drinking wine with friends and this friend was nude? Was it a nudist party or something? Weird that your wife would take naked pics of a friend to send you.


----------



## I Notice The Details

aribabe said:


> My husband literally has thousands of nude and risque' pictures of me that we've taken over the years. I love posing for him and he thinks the pics are sexy. He actually has a couple of books from shutterfly that are filled with only nude pics of me. It's very erotic to look through the book together every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> I have over 600 incredible pictures of my wife over the past 10 years. Putting some in books from Shutterfly is a great idea. When we look at these provocative pictures now...we are glad we took them when we did. We are in our mid 40s' and things are slowly changing...but all is good!


----------



## williamjones

kl84 said:


> WOW....just......wow. I sure hope my husband is never dumb enough to share nude photos of me with his buddies. Omg I can't even tell you what i'd do on here because it's probably borderline illegal LOL. That, to me, is just totally disrespectful....
> 
> I understand not wanting them on a cell phone. I don't mind taking nude pics, but definitely don't want them on a cell phone. No, my husband has never lost his phone, but there's a first time for everything. No one ever *intentionally* loses their phone, it just sort of happens. My phone has been stolen before. To me, that's just too risky. If someone were to get a hold of those pics good lord they could be allover the internet in a matter of days, honestly. I do need privacy. If I felt for one second my husband couldn't respect my privacy or was in any way careless about it, I would never have done it. I had total trust that nothing would happen to the "evidence". Once that security has been breached, you can't take it back.....it's done. Some people might not worry too much about that but I definitely would be mortified if my nude pics or sex videos got into the wrong hands. I'm not Kim or Paris where I could make millions off of it LOL. So that's totally understandable......


i wonder how many cell phones contain spouse naked pictures LOL!!! makes you think twice about borrowing or lending your phone


----------



## confused55

I may be quite old school about this, but I think a lot of women who allow nude pictures taken of themselves are secretly competing with the women in the porn their husbands are watching.

Same goes for the boob jobs, and all the plastics being done.

Also, what happens when marriages encounter problems or divorce? Are these photos distributed to the families, workplaces and so on to get revenge on the spouse?

I figure if you have the pictures taken, you might as well be ok with everyone on the net, your kids and everyone else you know seeing them.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Depending on my wife's mood ..... she would at times want to show off the new lingerie she purchased and with this I'd often start taking pictures and it of course would lead to " other things " ........ sexier poses and less lingerie 

She knows i view these from time to time but this makes her proud and very desirable since its her that im viewing rather than any other porn or xxx material ?? 

I think the respective spouse would be more likely to pose or be willing to pose for her husband depending on her comfortabality and security with her body ?? I think if there's the needed trust there for a couple it's a nice form of foreplay and hey it's great to look at these when you're both old and grey  ??


----------



## CO_MOM

I surprised my husband with some lingerie pictures recently and he absolutely loved them. We have never done nude photos. 
But…while he was deployed, I bought him a new video camera. He suggested I should make him a video before I send it off to him. I had forgot all about it and got that camera out about two weeks ago and was watching some of the old videos of the kids. His brother was there and he grabbed them all and took off with one so I wouldn’t pop it in and his brother see it. So the next day, I thought figured I’d watch it and see what I had done, since it had been almost 8 years ago! I was totally shocked to see that he had added to the video for my viewing pleasure, and it was such an amazing turn on! So, I went ahead and added another clip to it for him, now to just get the courage up to tell him about it!

I have thought about the shutterfly book, but I have not been brave enough for that yet, LOL!


----------



## Anonymous07

marriedguy said:


> Pretty much for the reasons you stated, mostly privacy but I know its insecurity as well..
> She also thinks Im a nut cuz i wanna have anal sex, or her to swallow, asks me "how that is even sexual"
> 
> Yet she loves missionary style .doggy style sometimes...also says she likes giving bjs yet she never offers them, I must always ask or hint when I want one.._Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm like your wife, in that I refuse to do nude pictures, will never do anal, and don't like to swallow. If my husband wants to see me naked, he can do so when ever he wants to when we are both at home and/or alone somewhere private. He can use his imagination/memory for all the other times. Also, in regards to anal sex, the anus is not meant for sex and it can actually damage that muscle(anal sphincter). Do you really think that would be pleasurable for her? There are so many other things that can be done that are pleasurable for both of you, instead of it being so one-sided(all about you).


----------



## Catherine602

Henry said:


> Amazes me how uptite some women are about naked photos and sex.
> I surf the web every nite for naked pics and there are gazilloions of women that are NOT hung up on this .


But you don't know if they were posted with consent. So you cannot take this of evidence of lack of hang-ups. 

Don't you think that exposure of naked pictures of women shames her but no consequence accrue to the person taking the pics or vids? 

Give your wife the benefit of your understanding, protection from harm and support of her right to decide if she wants to risk shame no matter how small. 

There is no harm in asking and if she is comfortable, it's all good. But it is unreasonable to be unsupportive of her position.


----------



## landon33

Anonymous07 said:


> Also, in regards to anal sex, the anus is not meant for sex and it can actually damage that muscle(anal sphincter). Do you really think that would be pleasurable for her? There are so many other things that can be done that are pleasurable for both of you, instead of it being so one-sided(all about you).


Contrary to your own preferences, some women do in fact find anal sex pleasurable.


----------



## Open up now let it all go

confused55 said:


> I figure if you have the pictures taken, you might as well be ok with everyone on the net, your kids and everyone else you know seeing them.


And by that logic because you have sex with your spouse you might as well have it with everyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

cashybum said:


> I have let my husband take a video and pictures before but they've been deleted.. Now if my husband asked I would say HELL N*O because I was in the room when a friend of his started txting him naked pictures of his wife, and their other friend's wives.* Apparently they all shared their wives naked photos with each other. I saw a photo of my friend with a dildo up her ass and basically fisting her self! She doesn't know I've seen them or than her husband shared them but now I just don't trust that situation at all. Dumb men!


That's why I have always said no. I've seen guy share and distribute naked and sex act photos/video of their girl friends and wives.

And if you ever break up... for get it. .. everyone's going to get them.

No way.


----------



## EleGirl

confused55 said:


> I figure if you have the pictures taken, you might as well be ok with everyone on the net, your kids and everyone else you know seeing them.





Open up now let it all go said:


> And by that logic because you have sex with your spouse you might as well have it with everyone?


The comparison does not work. When you have sex with someone you still have control over whether or not you want to have sex with anyone or everyone else.

when someone takes a photo, you the subject, has no control over what is done with the photo if you do not have possesion of it.


----------



## Open up now let it all go

Fair point. But I still think it's ridiculous to state that just become someone (and probably the most important trustworthy person in your life) is going to make nekkid pictures that it should automatically accept that they're going to leak out. It's the same that I should never confide any personal information with anyone just because I should assume they're going to plaster it all over Facebook. Sure some people are that way but I hope that it's not what we should be expecting of our lovers and closest friends.


----------



## EleGirl

Open up now let it all go said:


> Fair point. But I still think it's ridiculous to state that just become someone (and probably the most important trustworthy person in your life) is going to make nekkid pictures that it should automatically accept that they're going to leak out. It's the same that I should never confide any personal information with anyone just because I should assume they're going to plaster it all over Facebook. Sure some people are that way but I hope that it's not what we should be expecting of our lovers and closest friends.


No we should not be expecting it. But it happens all to often.

But usually it is the ex lover or ex spouse who is either selling the nudes and sex tapes or plastering them all over the internet. 

And yes I've seen and heard quite a bit about even husbands showing off their wife's pictures to freinds.


----------



## Open up now let it all go

Oh, revengeful exes are definitely not the ones you want to have this sort of material around. I've always thought people just store this stuff on a shared, secured harddrive or something like that to ensure stuff like that doesn't happen. I'd never do things like that with such a high trust factor if I weren't pretty sure that the relationship was to stay. But I guess even the strongest marriages can falter and the partipants filled with resentment under the right... eh wrong circumstances.

I guess I'll just say that if you fully commit to a spouse you're intentionally being vulnerable. If they later on decide to abuse it then to hell with them. But what's the point of such commitment if you can't even put all your trust in them? Maybe I'm just talking from my ass but I'd rather get hurt, crash and burn than forever being in my safe-zone never actually fully opening myself to my partner.


----------



## EleGirl

Open up now let it all go said:


> Oh, revengeful exes are definitely not the ones you want to have this sort of material around. I've always thought people just store this stuff on a shared, secured harddrive or something like that to ensure stuff like that doesn't happen. I'd never do things like that with such a high trust factor if I weren't pretty sure that the relationship was to stay. But I guess even the strongest marriages can falter and the partipants filled with resentment under the right... eh wrong circumstances.
> 
> I guess I'll just say that if you fully commit to a spouse you're intentionally being vulnerable. If they later on decide to abuse it then to hell with them. But what's the point of such commitment if you can't even put all your trust in them? Maybe I'm just talking from my ass but I'd rather get hurt, crash and burn than forever being in my safe-zone never actually fully opening myself to my partner.


Perhaps the thing is what does it mean to be fully open with your partner. Does being fully open really require posing for nude photos and live sex videos?


----------



## Open up now let it all go

Not require - but I can imagine that it could be a way of expressing it.

Edit: In fact for me it is. My gf once suggested to shoot a video. Not that I have any interest in doing that specifically the fact that she trusts me so much that she would do such a risky thing with so much responsibility on me means a lot to me.


----------



## LearninAsWeGo

My advice would be don't do it.

If you do, do *polaroids *(no digital share/theft potential and no having to send them to the developer... 35mm film gets digitalized and stored now before printing).

Camera phone flirt pics are fine, but don't put your face in them (or face only with a wink or kiss or whatever)... and press delete soon after you send and receive them.

And yes, I have plenty of exp with this... good and bad. My best advice would be don't do it. That's all I got to say about dat.


----------



## woundedwarrior

I still believe this comes down to how emotionally close you are in your marriage. This is a big trust issue and I say it speaks volumes on your relationship if you are both okay with this. My first wife and I did this on occasion, back in the late 80s. No cell phones, computers, just instant pictures, she was always fine with it, even flattered her.
My wife now has been dead set against it from day one and I think it is the reason of my first statement involving closeness. She claims every excuse in the book but I've showed her how I could conceal/encrypt it so nobody would ever see it or know that they are there etc. I think it is the ultimate form of flattery and I've never really understood why wives make such a big deal. Your husband sees you nude anyway, whats the difference?


----------



## confused55

Open up now let it all go said:


> Fair point. But I still think it's ridiculous to state that just become someone (and probably the most important trustworthy person in your life) is going to make nekkid pictures that it should automatically accept that they're going to leak out. It's the same that I should never confide any personal information with anyone just because I should assume they're going to plaster it all over Facebook. Sure some people are that way but I hope that it's not what we should be expecting of our lovers and closest friends.


Our lovers can become cheaters, and then anything can happen in a state of revenge.


----------



## Ano

My husband has several videos of me giving him a blow job and tons of photos. We even send either photos while we're at work! Gotta keep up the sexual anticipation!


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Ano said:


> My husband has several videos of me giving him a blow job and tons of photos. We even send either photos while we're at work! Gotta keep up the sexual anticipation!


This anticipation is what would allow both partners have something nice to look forward when going home that evening and is a great thing to do each day !!!! Good for you both !!!


----------



## jaharthur

LearninAsWeGo said:


> My advice would be don't do it.
> 
> If you do, do *polaroids *(no digital share/theft potential and no having to send them to the developer... 35mm film gets digitalized and stored now before printing).
> 
> Camera phone flirt pics are fine, but don't put your face in them (or face only with a wink or kiss or whatever)... and press delete soon after you send and receive them.
> 
> And yes, I have plenty of exp with this... good and bad. My best advice would be don't do it. That's all I got to say about dat.


Surely I'm not the only one with a scanner? Those Polaroids (do they even make them anymore) could be digitized in seconds.


----------



## LearninAsWeGo

jaharthur said:


> Surely I'm not the only one with a scanner? Those Polaroids (do they even make them anymore) could be digitized in seconds.


True, but it makes no digital copy available for sharing. It also adds an extra step to do the scanning the polaroid pic if one of the partners was gonna do a betrayl/revenge tactic (and not many people have home scanners, just work... so not super easy). Even if they scan it, with a scanned polaroid, there's no date stamp or anything and it's fairly poor quality image compared to digital pics (even phones nowadays)... so it's easy to say they're 10yrs old and yesterday's news if you're the one betrayed.

And yes, they still make Polaroid film and cameras.

As I said, your best bet is just not to do the whole nude pics thing. It's fraught with pitfalls... besides just gossip or embarassment, there's career and even serious legal consequences. If you do, do polaroids. If you wanna sext with pics, put your face only or flirty/nude parts only without your face. You can't be too careful when it comes to your personal and professional reputation. Even if your spouse isn't out to betray you, digital stuff in emails or phones gets hacked frequently. It's extremely unsecured if it's public wifi... and probably monitored if it's work computer/internet connection. You need to be smart.


----------



## JoeHenderson

It's not weird at all, unless it's not consensual on both sides. If it is consensual, then it's just a couple having a good time! I asked my w sometime ago, but she was against it because she saw it as dirty, so i just use my imagination


----------



## homebuilder

I take pics of my wife all the time. We take pics in the morning as well. Got a new camera with a remote so we can get pics of both of us in them too. Don't want to make this post too long. But we take all kinds of pics, I would love to see what others think about her after they read this. But the pics she/we have taken are hardcore. Blow job pics, my cum on her face, penetration, me spreading her holes open just to name a few. We have done some video and plan on doing more and taking more pics for sure. She has taken pics of herself with this new camera for me too. She has also wore choker chains for pics that say I Luv Cum, ****, **** Me, I can go on and on...but what's your thoughts on that and yes there are pics of her in those chokers too. What do you think of her?


I say bravo to both of you, what's off limits to consenting adults? If that floats your boat go for it


----------



## confused55

Luvmywife said:


> Thanks guys . Not that I care but I wonder what other women think of her doing things like this with me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pretty humiliating. She's trying to compete with porn.

If she's a mother, OMG!


----------



## jaharthur

I wouldn't want or need any hardcore sex photos, but now that we're both a little older, it would be nice to have a photo of my wife when she was 25, reclined on our bed with her long, long red hair falling around and over her shoulders and across the pillow . . . .


----------



## Pandakiss

i think i wanted to be number one in my husbands mind when it came time, for his "happy time". maybe i did try to compete porn....i think i was jealous....well, 16 years old, what do any of us know.

now its just habit. we dont have porn in our home, time has passed, i dont mind porn, nor does it offend me, but now we have gotten in the habit of using videos of us....

we use it during sex, mostly during bjs, and if i dress up. we have fun and play it up for the camera. its fun and exciting. we dont get too carried away, but its for us, and he greatly enjoys having video of us.


----------



## Pandakiss

Luvmywife said:


> Using videos of yourselves sounds like fun. Do you find you try to be better than the last video you made?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I really don't know. He films and edits them together. Some parts are cutesie with us laughing and playing around. Some parts are just the close ups. 

He records over some parts, but I haven't seen the entirety of the footage. I assume it's old footage from years ago and current things. 

Me personally I don't go into it with a certain mindset. It just flows. I think one time we were filming and how it's made was on, and somebody hit the remote and the channel flipped to PBS. It was some opera, and it was awful. 

We just bust out laughing. Then the channel wouldn't change back, we has to stop until it was rectified. 

We still laugh about it. So I go into it never knowing what will happen. I think the fact it's us changes perspective. 

The perfection is for the porn stars. We are just regular people. It's supposed to be extremely personal and it's about the two of us. We are silly and goofy and laid back and total klutzes. 

I wouldn't want to think ok next time I'll do this or turn this way. He picks the clothes or shoes. It's a lot of pressure to over think movements and props. 

I just have fun with it.


----------



## TiggyBlue

confused55 said:


> Pretty humiliating. She's trying to compete with porn.
> 
> If she's a mother, OMG!


Not necessarily, she might just really get off it.

The only problem if with having kids and doing this would be if the pics go in the family album


----------



## williamjones

normal. and fun.


----------



## firedog1

My wife gave me some nude polaroids for my birthday before we were married. 28 years ago. They were later left in our bedroom in a pile with some other peoples photos. She blamed me but, I had nothing to do with it. These other people are no longer friends of ours.
I think, if she had pictures now, she would have sent to her lover that she was sexting. She thinks I am disgusting for wanting some now but, she had no problem sending him a picture of her "cleavage" If that is really all she sent.
I think this problem is solved for now. I hope! Sorry, maybe unrelated, I got carried away. lol What she enjoyed 28 years ago she refuses to do for me now.


----------



## gdtm0111

we've taken nude/sex photos before, with either of our phones. Her phone is locked now - though i think she deleted the photos. My phone is unlocked, but I keep those photos in a locked app.

Whether you do it or not, it's personal preference. Back when things were hot (or when they are hot) she has texted me b00b shots, but nothing else.

Oh, and Facetime (for iPhone)..... I can only imagine what it will be like if I have to travel for work.


----------



## Ano

Last week when my hubs went out of town I sent him a video of me using my dildo. 

I love sending and receiving! It's fun!


----------



## TrustInUs

We don't use porn but we have photos and videos of each other. He looks at them more than I do, i'm still a little shy about seeing my self in action lol. but I don't think there is anything wrong with it as long as both parties feel comfortable with it and safe about where it's kept.


----------



## homebuilder

Ano said:


> Last week when my hubs went out of town I sent him a video of me using my dildo.
> 
> I love sending and receiving! It's fun!


Ano everytime I read one of your post I think how lucky your husband is. Kudos for you for not being shy about your sexuality. You are a married women and I think to many people think things like that are off limits. Who's to say what is ok or right between married people except themselves. Bravo to you and your husband, less marriages would end in divorce if more people were like you two.


----------



## JoeHenderson

homebuilder said:


> Ano everytime I read one of your post I think how lucky your husband is. Kudos for you for not being shy about your sexuality. You are a married women and I think to many people think things like that are off limits. Who's to say what is ok or right between married people except themselves. Bravo to you and your husband, less marriages would end in divorce if more people were like you two.


I agree! Here's to you, Ano! :smnotworthy:


----------



## Ano

When your sex life is great, it's 10% of your marriage. When it's not so good, it's 90%. I am a firm believer of that.


----------



## RClawson

Interesting thread. About a week ago my wife and I were discussing how the 25 and under set are so casual about sharing naked pics with anyone and everyone they meet virtually and in person. We have had some pretty frank discussions with our youngest daughter about this that this behavior is not likely the best way to introduce yourself to new friends.

At any rate my wife starts blabbing and says "yeah when we I lived with my roomates the boys (meaning the guys from the apt below) would be taking photos of us but you know the film developing stores would not develop them. Then all the sudden a light bulb went off and I recalled one of her boxes in the attic that I switched into a plastic bin had about 7 rolls of undeveloped film. 

I am a bit torn about finding a way to get them developed. Some things are better left untouched ...............I guess.


----------



## Elk87

We've done it a couple of times. Last time was about 6 months ago, and then we looked at them on the computer. My wife told me to delete them though. I must admit (not to her), that I deleted them, but them pulled them from the trash bin and saved them in a secretive folder to look at from time to time. My wife has become very prude over the last few years, and sex is now pretty vanilla & boring, so I like to look at them sometimes. 

I don't really think that's all that bad. I'm not looking at porn, but sexy pictures of my wife. I wouldn't need them if she'd be a bit more adventurous!


----------



## aston

as long as it's ok with the both of you


----------



## williamjones

Ano said:


> My husband has several videos of me giving him a blow job and tons of photos. We even send either photos while we're at work! Gotta keep up the sexual anticipation!


you sound fun  i'm glad you guys are having fun!


----------



## Oldmatelot

We experimented with this a few weeks back. Got to love iPhones 
I was a little shocked when she handed the phone to me and got down to business. We had been planning a intimate time together for a week or so. I guess the anticipation got her into a more adventurous mood. 
The videos were great. She also videoed me going down on her. It was a bit if fun. We played them back via Apple TV. On the big screen. That just got us going again. 
Close ups were a little too graphic. She asked me to delete them, I did so. 
Our next plan is to set bit cameras off to the side of the bed to capture more than close ups. 
Not sure where she is going with this but I'm not complaining. 

What a wife! Got to love her


----------



## Maneo

I never imagined taking pics or videos. But on our anniversary in staying alone in a beach house, we tried a video and found it wonderful. We've repeated that several times now fully aware of the liabilities. Life is too short to worry about what-ifs.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Heard the guy at work who was dating my stbxw at the time say he had pics on his phone. Watched him show them to someone. That was great. ohhh yeahh I don't know if she knew or not. My impression was she did not.

I say don't do it. It's not worth it.


----------



## Beachwalk

good Idea,very erotic been doing it for 25 years benefits out-weigh the risks love to share with like minded people


----------



## leon2100

we're in our 70s but years ago I had a polarized with a timer and remote. Took some of us doing the deed in our bedroom. Also got a few of her at a motel in a crouchless nighty. She didn't want anyone to see them so one day she threw them in the trash. As I was walking by the trash bags, there they were right on top. Ooops! She didn't realize they were in view for the trash man to see. I grabbed them up and hid them for years. Finally threw them away. wish I still had them!


----------



## Maneo

once you record, in whatever format - digital or physical photos, video, even drawings or diary entries - there is the risk of that falling into the hands of others at some future date (intentionally or unintentionally). I was involved with a woman once who got a tattoo that immorialized an intimate aspect of our relationship with accompanying initials. I've often wondered how she has handled that bit of imagery going forward with others. 

As I ponder this thread, while there is some modesty with discovery of such intimate documentation by contemporaries, I am not to concerned that the record of my sexual activity be found by others, particularly after I've passed from this earthly existence. I find no shame in something that shows I was once a healthy, energetic, sexual being. I think it is part of the Puritan traditions that we have problems revealing anything of a sexual nature.


----------



## EleGirl

I don't think it's part of puritan traditions to want to not have photos and video of one's intimate life out there for the world to see.

There are plenty of societies that have no clue what puritanism in which most people would be very uncomfortable with pics and video of their sex life out there for the world to see. 

This is something that each person should be able to decide for themself. If a person does not want pics/video of themself of this nature then that should be respected.


----------



## Maneo

EleGirl said:


> I don't think it's part of puritan traditions to want to not have photos and video of one's intimate life out there for the world to see.
> 
> There are plenty of societies that have no clue what puritanism in which most people would be very uncomfortable with pics and video of their sex life out there for the world to see.
> 
> This is something that each person should be able to decide for themself. If a person does not want pics/video of themself of this nature then that should be respected.


whoa, who said anything about not respecting anyone's desire to keep their private things private? absolutely respect an individual's right to privacy.

I don't believe I was advocating that if you document it, it must be shared. That is up to the individual and i was commenting from an individual perspective.

As to many cultures and societies that may share the discomfort of personal images being shared, I agree but I was not referring to the entire globe but from a perspective of the USA and my comment was not in specific reference to sharing images but openness of sexual matters in general. There are definitely many cultures and places with many social customs concerning openness on many matters. It is a spectrum.

And note, I have not, nor do I ever intend to share the intimate images my wife and I have made. My comment concerned my own comfort level of not being concerned if those images might someday be seen by others, though, of course, my wife's view on that also trumps my comfort level with such potential sharing. 

Either I didn't express myself clearly on this or you interpreted a personal view as something to be broadly applied.


----------



## Faithful Wife

EleGirl said:


> I don't think it's part of puritan traditions to want to not have photos and video of one's intimate life out there for the world to see.
> 
> There are plenty of societies that have no clue what puritanism in which most people would be very uncomfortable with pics and video of their sex life out there for the world to see.
> 
> This is something that each person should be able to decide for themself. If a person does not want pics/video of themself of this nature then that should be respected.


I totally agree with this and many people would absolutely hate it if naked or sexually explicit pics or vids of them somehow got "out there".

For me...meh. My H and I have some of us and each other, and neither of us are ever going to share anywhere, ever. If someone stole my laptop or hacked into it (or however else they could get leaked, I can't even think of how it could happen) and somehow they got "out there", I wouldn't be too happy about it but it certainly wouldn't be the end of the world for me. There's no chance of blackmailing me (I'd just laugh, go ahead, spread them everywhere I don't care enough to try to stop you). If someone was going to be that evil and do that, meh, what harm would it really do me? 

Again, I do understand that for many people, they would feel harmed....I just don't see what the harm could be for me other than a moment of "oh no!" embarassment. That's about it.


----------



## donna32

my husband has been taking nudes of me since our 3rd month of dating. indoors, outdoors, sexy ones, dumb ones, fun ones, preggo ones (3 pregnancies). he took pictures on the night of our marriage. any excuse to get me naked and take a picture....that is my hubby. you know what? i love it. i love that he likes my body so much. sometimes the pictures are very artistic and quite beautiful and some are just porn (pretty good porn if i do say so myself). i love being nude. i love nude beaches, nude cruises, nude parties at a club, nude saunas, hanging out nude with friends. he has taken nudes of our friends as well. my closest friend loves to have her nude pictures taken by my husband because they are so good. she gives them to her husband as anniversary presents. my husband is an artist as well and he painted a lovely nude of me. we are not up tight about nudity. it is fun, it is natural. we have learned a couple of important things about being photographed nude: don't pose nude in the kitchen while frying fatty pork chops. horses nip more than fingers. nude shots in the snow should be done quickly as possible. don't sit on a metal stool that has been out in the sun on a hot day. believe the wet paint sign. just because it looks dry does not mean it is dry. leave your sandals on at the beach (sand spurs, a horrible plant which should be eradicated). look before you take that step back, especially if your husband says there is plenty of room. we have fun with our camera. i am not afraid of being nude in front of it. i take nudes of my husband, but he doesn't like how he looks. he is more vain than i am. i like how i look. it is all good fun.


----------



## captaintom

My wife would die of embarrassment if they got out.
Show she you would store them on a password protected 
external drive. And never break that trust.


----------

